# longbow "woodsman" signed by byron ferguson



## lushound (Jul 26, 2009)

i just bought a new/used long bow #1420 AM068 "Woodsman" signed by ferguson i was wondering if any of you die hards know the value of this bow? i got it right place right time i guess, i paid $175 for it. my brothers are all shooting recurves now. all i hear is how much fun they have and how they are going to hunt with them now. they have put up the mathews for now so i figured i should join them. But now there saying i shouldnt shoot it! lol i told them thats why ferguson made it was to shoot it take care of it and it should be ok. please give my some thoughts


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Well I know Byron made his own longbows.. and then Bear started making them for him.. First I would need to see pics of the bow before you can get a price.. If you have paper work saying that Byron made it and or if u showed it to him and he said he made it then the price would be little higher.. If it is a off band that he just signed then you may get out of it what you paided for it.. like I say I would like to see photo's first,

and if you want I can call Byron and ask him and send him the photo's and maybe he has paper work with the date he made it and ect,

For your in archery,

Cody


----------



## lushound (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks for trying to hlp me cody! i dont think this longbow is a copy or someones way of trying to make money. the guy i got it off of said it was when ferguson was making them behind his house before anyone started making bows for him. all the numbers #1420 AM068 name of the bow "Woodsman" [email protected], it also says Handmade. looks to be gold writing under the coating of the bow. ill try and post some pictures of it soon as i can get a camera my little girl thought she would take pictures outside and she is 2 ill will let you figure out how that went. lol :wink:


----------



## Fox177 (Jan 20, 2018)

I saw this thread and was wondering if you have heard of a longbow "Alaska" by furgeson? I'm at work but when I get off I can snap a pic if that would help.


----------

